# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next > Speculation announcement rumors

## da newt

Some are saying WotC will be releasing a video statement at 3:00 EST today.  I wonder what it could be about?

----------


## KorvinStarmast

They will at long last be updating the Four Element Monk!   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Psyren

It's likely about the topic that we can't discuss here until the mods say we can.

----------


## Dr.Samurai

> They will at long last be updating the Four Element Monk!


No I heard they're replacing Brutal Critical with a much better class feature.

----------


## Segev

The legal department have gotten together to play a game of D&D, live, on camera, just like Critical Role does. This is going to be the first installment of them going through Funless Citadel. The first person to tell them it's called "Sunless Citadel" is fired, because this was the only way to convince them to try it out.

----------


## BRC

I think they're announcing that in a month they'll release an imaging containing the date when they'll release a poster announcing a teaser for a special live event where the design team talks about why a large airborne apex predator species (Dragons) would decide to live in a cramped, largely subterranean complex (Dungeons).

----------


## Lyracian

> It's likely about the topic that we can't discuss here until the mods say we can.


That would explain why I could not see anybody talking about it

----------


## Segev

> I think they're announcing that in a month they'll release an imaging containing the date when they'll release a poster announcing a teaser for a special live event where the design team talks about why a large airborne apex predator species (Dragons) would decide to live in a cramped, largely subterranean complex (Dungeons).


Now there's a campaign idea: you're a research team trying to find that out, so you're exploring dungeons to find dragons to study and/or interview!

----------


## KorvinStarmast

> No I heard they're replacing Brutal Critical with a much better class feature.


 Meat Tenderizing didn't actually make the quality cut; that's the rumor that I heard. 



> Funless Citadel. .


 Like any day at the office, I suspect.  :Small Cool:  Makes the RP easier. 



> ...why a large airborne apex predator species (Dragons) would decide to live in a cramped, largely subterranean complex (Dungeons).


 You are referring to a different game, though. 
That's "Dragons In Dungeons" not "Dungeons And Dragons".  
Published by an indie company called Thoughtful Subterranean Reptiles.

Easy mistake to make.  :Small Cool:

----------


## Dr.Samurai

I'm partial to Dungeons On Dragons myself.

----------


## Segev

> I'm partial to Dungeons On Dragons myself.


So Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild?

----------


## KorvinStarmast

> I'm partial to Dungeons On Dragons myself.


Going back to a boolean variation, I'd see that Dungeons OR Dragons would be a nice option if Dungeons AND Dragons is no longer as appealing.  

Coat, hat, exit ... :Small Smile:

----------


## stoutstien

Odd. Breaking bad news usually falls on Friday for the hope to lose some of the edge due to the weekend

----------


## Segev

> Odd. Breaking bad news usually falls on Friday for the hope to lose some of the edge due to the weekend


Everyone has Friday Night Magic on Friday, so they're doing it today.

----------


## Joe the Rat

Dungeons In Dragons is a different vibe, but you could really get some crazy stuff going that way.




> Going back to a boolean variation, I'd see that Dungeons OR Dragons would be a nice option if Dungeons AND Dragons is no longer as appealing.


Are we allowed just Dungeons OR Dragons? Or do we need (Dungeons OR Dragons) AND NOT(Dungeons AND Dragons) to avoid complications?

----------


## Segev

> dungeons in dragons is a different vibe, but you could really get some crazy stuff going that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Are we allowed just dungeons or dragons? Or do we need (dungeons or dragons) and not(dungeons and dragons) to avoid complications?


dungeons xor dragons!

----------


## Brookshw

If and when they do release something, a link would be greatly appreciated!

----------


## Sigreid

They've partnered with FunCo and going forward the rules will call for every individual npc and monster to have their own authorized FunCo bobble head figure.

----------


## Wintermoot

> They've partnered with FunCo and going forward the rules will call for every individual npc and monster to have their own authorized FunCo bobble head figure.


I would buy a Modenkainen bobblehead. Not even going to lie.

----------


## J-H

We'll see.
I muted an entire Discord server because it kept being more and more discussions about that topic.  Kind of glad it's not going on here in two dozen threads like at the big news and discussion site.

----------


## Palanan

Sounds like a misunderstanding at best--someone confused the weekly stream with a special announcement.  Looks like a no-go today.

----------


## PhoenixPhyre

> Sounds like a misunderstanding at best--someone confused the weekly stream with a special announcement.  Looks like a no-go today.


Agree. Their weekly stream is supposed to be right now. But it's significantly late getting started (45 minute stream, 15 minutes late, still just shows "Starting Soon").

----------


## Atranen

> Agree. Their weekly stream is supposed to be right now. But it's significantly late getting started (45 minute stream, 15 minutes late, still just shows "Starting Soon").


It looks like they cancelled it (or at least it now says the next stream is on Tuesday). So I guess no news today.

----------


## KorvinStarmast

> It looks like they cancelled it (or at least it now says the next stream is on Tuesday). So I guess no news today.


 As the convicted murderer said to the hangman after the governor's pardon came in just before the trap was sprung:
_No noose is good news!_   :Small Big Grin: 
*Spoiler: why I think they canceled it*
Show


I think that they canceled it for fear of incoming rounds, verbal or otherwise, but that's just a guess.

----------


## paladinn

I thought maybe they were going back to 4e.

Don't throw anything..

----------


## Dr.Samurai

Exec: Is anyone in the chat room for our stream?
Tech: ... yeah
Exec: Did they forget about that whole hubbub from the other day?
Tech: Uh... judging by the comments, it doesn't seem so, no.
Exec: You know what... I just remembered I have a thing to do. Let's cancel.

----------


## BRC

Eh I don't think there was an announcement planned

The only response at all has been a "more details soon" from D&D Beyond's twitter. I think this was just supposed to be a normal weekly stream, and the rumors started that it would be a response. 

Once those started and they did not in fact have a response, they canceled.

----------


## Atranen

> Exec: Is anyone in the chat room for our stream?
> Tech: ... yeah
> Exec: Did they forget about that whole hubbub from the other day?
> Tech: Uh... judging by the comments, it doesn't seem so, no.
> Exec: You know what... I just remembered I have a thing to do. Let's cancel.


Yeah, my guess is:

1) DNDBeyond posted 'news coming soon about OGL' on twitter on the 10th
2) DNDBeyond has a regularly scheduled stream Thursday 3pm Eastern, which was wrongly interpreted to be the 'coming news'
3) They realized the regularly scheduled stream was going to be totally overshadowed by scrutiny about OGL and cancelled it last minute.

----------


## PhoenixPhyre

> Yeah, my guess is:
> 
> 1) DNDBeyond posted 'news coming soon about OGL' on twitter on the 10th
> 2) DNDBeyond has a regularly scheduled stream Thursday 3pm Eastern, which was wrongly interpreted to be the 'coming news'
> 3) They realized the regularly scheduled stream was going to be totally overshadowed by scrutiny about OGL and cancelled it last minute.


Sounds about right.

----------


## Segev

Nah, their PF1e session just ran long, and they realized they wouldn't fool everyone watching into thinking it was a 5e stream if they kept talking about swift actions and psionics.

----------


## Blackdrop

The additional hubbub from the WotC employee leak might have made them change their minds as well.

----------


## da newt

It seems the rumors did not turn out to be true.

Does anyone know if/why this subject has been placed on the verboten list?  It doesn't appear to violate any forum rules and is exactly the sort of thing forum members ought to be concerned about.

----------


## Lord Torath

> Nah, their PF1e session just ran long, and they realized they wouldn't fool everyone watching into thinking it was a 5e stream if they kept talking about swift actions and psionics.


Hah!  Very nice!  Thank you!




> Does anyone know if/why this subject has been placed on the verboten list?  It doesn't appear to violate any forum rules and is exactly the sort of thing forum members ought to be concerned about.


Well, I could speculate, but that's all I could do.  If you want the truth, Roland St. Jude is the one to PM for further details, since he's the one who locked the threads.  I suspect he did it for the very reasons he stated, but it's not completely inconceivable that you'll get a more verbose response in a PM.

----------


## ProsecutorGodot

> It seems the rumors did not turn out to be true.
> 
> Does anyone know if/why this subject has been placed on the verboten list?  It doesn't appear to violate any forum rules and is exactly the sort of thing forum members ought to be concerned about.


I'll quote Roland St. Jude here, since they gave the reason for closing both threads:



> Sheriff: I'm going to push "pause" on this discussion for now. Perhaps we'll allow another version of this thread when there's an official license. Perhaps. It might just be the kind of issue that can't be effectively discussed here within the Forum Rules. For example, this thread already contains way, way too much legal advice and real world politics (which includes government issues and law) in this thread already.
> 
> For now, consider the thread closed and please mind the rules on restarting a closed thread.


Relevant forum rule here:



> These particular topics are barred either because have been found to be generally inflammatory and do not contribute anything useful to the forum as a whole, or because they have the potential for creating difficult (or even dangerous) situations for our users and moderators:
> 
> Professional Advice: Please do not give any form of professional advice to other posters, whether it is solicited or not, even if you are a licensed professional in that field (and especially if you are not). This includes (but is not limited to) legal, financial planning, psychological, and medical advice. As a rule of thumb, if you need a license to practice such a profession, you can't practice it here. You may suggest that someone seek out such a professional away from these message boards, but you may not actually dispense any other guidance. This rule is to protect those who need such advice from the possibility of being misled with faulty or even dangerous suggestions - however well intentioned - and to protect both you and us from unforeseen liability.


I agree though, hopefully once we have an official statement the discussion can resume.

----------


## Raven777

> It seems the rumors did not turn out to be true.
> 
> Does anyone know if/why this subject has been placed on the verboten list?  It doesn't appear to violate any forum rules and is exactly the sort of thing forum members ought to be concerned about.


Quoting Roland:




> Sheriff: I'm going to push "pause" on this discussion for now. Perhaps we'll allow another version of this thread when there's an official license. Perhaps. *It might just be the kind of issue that can't be effectively discussed here within the Forum Rules. For example, this thread already contains way, way too much legal advice and real world politics (which includes government issues and law) in this thread already*.
> 
> For now, consider the thread closed and please mind the rules on restarting a closed thread.


I interpret this to mean the topic is a magnet for posts that can be construed as legal opinion. It's also a magnet for "corporations are evil" posts, which skirts pretty close to politics. Both topics are against the forum's rules.

----------


## Brookshw

> The additional hubbub from the WotC employee leak might have made them change their minds as well.


Was it determined to have come from a WoTC employee?

----------


## Dr.Samurai

> Was it determined to have come from a WoTC employee?


Something along the lines of: employees have been kept in the dark re OGL 1.1, they don't care much about the fanbase, only DDB subscriptions, they believe we're overreacting, they hope/expect everyone to forget eventually so they can proceed as planned.

D&D Shorts on YouTube posted the email he received and says he verified their employment, for what it's worth.

----------


## Oramac

> I think they're announcing that in a month they'll release an imaging containing the date when they'll release a poster announcing a teaser for a special live event where the design team talks about why a large airborne apex predator species (Dragons) would decide to live in a cramped, largely subterranean complex (Dungeons).





> You are referring to a different game, though. 
> That's "Dragons In Dungeons" not "Dungeons And Dragons".  
> Published by an indie company called Thoughtful Subterranean Reptiles.
> 
> Easy mistake to make.


You two scheisters owe me a monitor for making me spit my drink all over this one.  :Small Big Grin:  :Small Big Grin:  :Small Big Grin:  :Small Big Grin: 




> Odd. Breaking bad news usually falls on Friday for the hope to lose some of the edge due to the weekend


On a more serious note, I've been thinking to myself that the most likely time for an announcement would be tomorrow, Friday the 13th. Either between 8-10 am Pacific time, or after 4 pm Pacific time (leaning towards the latter).

----------


## KorvinStarmast

> You two scheisters owe me a monitor for making me spit my drink all over this one.


 If we ever meet IRL, first beer is on me.  :Small Cool: 



> ... most likely time for an announcement would be tomorrow, Friday the 13th. Either between 8-10 am Pacific time, or after 4 pm Pacific time (leaning towards the latter).


 Yes. Hit and Run tactics.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Palanan

As an interesting coda, Paizo's website is now down.  

Not sure if they usually take it offline on Thursday afternoons, but the active mind can conjure all manner of connections.

----------


## stoutstien

> As an interesting coda, Paizo's website is now down.  
> 
> Not sure if they usually take it offline on Thursday afternoons, but the active mind can conjure all manner of connections.


After they announced their own OLG it could be just traffic induced.

More accuracy they announced they are joining up with others in a mutually beneficial ORC.

----------


## KorvinStarmast

> After they announced their own OLG it could be just traffic induced.
> 
> More accuracy they announced they are joining up with others in a mutually beneficial ORC.


 And that should read ORCL based on the words it represents.



> a new open, perpetual, and irrevocable *O*pen *R*PG *C*reative *L*icense (ORC).


No, Paizo wordsmiths, ORCL.  :Small Yuk:  _How shall I face palm for thee? Let me count the ways..._
(Plus, clue up, and don't be tone deaf.  There's currently a thing going on in Europe where one side is being explicitly referred to as Orcs by the other ... I better stop to stay inside the rules box).

----------


## Roland St. Jude

*Sheriff*: As previously noted, this topic is out-of-bounds for this forum for the foreseeable future.

We appreciate your restraint as well as your prompt reporting of any future threads (or posts) that stray into the topic.

----------

